# CO Golden for rescue



## Sechel88 (Mar 13, 2021)

I recently adopted a 1 year old male golden from a shelter. He was listed as being good with cats which unfortunately has turned out to be very untrue. He will need a home with no other animals and no kids as he has had some behavior issues in his past. Please send me a message if you would like more information.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

I suggest that you make a profile for him on petfinder, lots of people must be looking for young goldens on there!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi,
Please get in contact with your regional golden retriever club and or GR rescue organisation. There is a list lurking somewhere on this forum. Try using the search bar to find it. One of the moderators will probably notice your post soon and reply and provide a list or name check to your states GR rescue.
GR rescues are run by GR owners who care about the breed and will be best to rehome him. Due to the pandemic most GR rescues are also overwhelmed with people wanting to adopt a GR, especially a young one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CCoopz said:


> Hi,
> Please get in contact with your regional golden retriever club and or GR rescue organisation. There is a list lurking somewhere on this forum. Try using the search bar to find it. One of the moderators will probably notice your post soon and reply and provide a list or name check to your states GR rescue.
> GR rescues are run by GR owners who care about the breed and will be best to rehome him. Due to the pandemic most GR rescues are also overwhelmed with people wanting to adopt a GR, especially a young one.



Thanks, I sent the list to the member.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Here is a link of a Colorado Rescue: Golden Retriever Rescue Of The Rockies | Grrr Colorado


----------

